# Dog Whisperer full episondes



## datacan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkSJbglcusA&feature=related

Season 1 episode 1 and many other full episodes in the related section. 

Not sure how long these links will remain live but they work for now... 

EnJoY YoUtUbE :-X


----------



## Coco

My goodness - 160 lbs! This is the strategy I use with Coco at the vet .... after her foot surgery. Sure and steady - slow- but progress every time. Im sure that I will walking easy peasy one day .


----------



## city_dog

There's a V on season 1 ep. 3!!


----------



## Suliko

Thanks, *datacan*! Just finished watching the episode with the Vizsla. Poor Rooby, so glad she got help!


----------



## Ozkar

It was great to see the v finally letting loose and enjoying the pool. You could also see how the family had lost control of Ruby and allowed that behaviour to become almost the norm. 

Breed dependant, his domination methods work well. However, I never use them on my V's or my pointer. I find a more positive and encouraging approach works better.


----------



## datacan

Tapping the back leg to get attention from the dog didn't work for Sam at all. I thought it was Caesar's signature move.

But, I have to hand it to Caesar, he has excellent points as well... I like the fact that he is not afraid to show his human side:
By the same YoU TuBe poster: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztA60S5oyVk

I can also see how the whole community of animal behaviorists would gang up on him... lost revenues. If it was up to some dog behavior experts no one would be able to even look at a dog without first consulting with them. 

Very similar to what teachers face in schools these days; not allowed to offer criticism to students, even smiling at students can be misinterpreted. I have a friend who teaches math at elementary level and she feels more like a teaching robot than a human being.


----------



## oriolepwr

Thanks! about to watch this episode now!


----------



## datacan

Not really, link is dead :-[

just google "Dog whisperer full episodes on Youtube" should come up with live links 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4GlJCvaiJkQjm8rnXXJhkuHrfu7rM3pV


----------



## GarysApollo

I still have not seen the episode with the Vizsla yet. But I really like Caesar, I like a lot of his techniques. Would have to admit for a couple years I thought he was just one of these made for T.V. people but he really knows his stuff.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

I LOVE this show! Watch it everyday! I learn so much. It has helped me not only be a stronger leader to my dog...but in my own skin! I truly believe a persons energy and presence means SO MUCH! So thankful for this show! Thanks for posting the links, datacan!!!


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Dog Whisperer full episondes*



GarysApollo said:


> I still have not seen the episode with the Vizsla yet. But I really like Caesar, I like a lot of his techniques. Would have to admit for a couple years I thought he was just one of these made for T.V. people but he really knows his stuff.


I would be very selective with which of his techniques you use. Some will literally shut a Vizsla down........


----------



## GarysApollo

Yrs Ozkar, we actually do our own thing with our boys. I train them the way I want them to be. I believe that is what every one should do, there is no one training method that works. But at the same time i think the whole energy thing he preaches does work.

By the way sounds like you and your V's had a nice outing yesterday! Unfortunately deer season here in Maryland U.S.A is a little hard to take a Vizsla out in. I DON'T trust other people around here not to mistake my dog for a deer, and no one sticks to a peice ofb land their aloud to hunt on. **** DNR does not care.


----------



## kiki

Just curious - what techniques does Cesar use that would be detrimental to V's? I've watched a few episodes and am reading his book currently. I tried the "leader of the pack" walking technique today where I gave a short tug on his leash when he tried to get ahead of me, then I stopped if that didn't work. Our walk went much better than usual.


----------



## lyra

I'm not getting into a Cesar debate but my understanding is that his theories on dominance which underpin a lot of his philosophy are not widely supported.

E.g. If a dog goes into the house before you is because they want to get in the house not because they think they are better than you! 

As with anybody else's opinion - you pay your penny and take your choice.


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Dog Whisperer full episondes*



kiki said:


> Just curious - what techniques does Cesar use that would be detrimental to V's? I've watched a few episodes and am reading his book currently. I tried the "leader of the pack" walking technique today where I gave a short tug on his leash when he tried to get ahead of me, then I stopped if that didn't work. Our walk went much better than usual.


CM has some great stuff, however some of his techniques are too harsh and too physical to use on a Vizsla. Watch his series, then come ask specific questions if you want. Not criticising him, just suggesting that you pick and choose from his methods.


----------



## datacan

Specifically, pinning the dog to the ground is a truly barbaric move. Equivalent to a violent beating on a mental level. 

Tapping the dog's hind leg while walking results in nothing more than the dog anticipating the next tap. 

Dragging the dog wearing a flat collar across various surfaces results in a dog weary of the owner's violent tendencies. 

I did like the way the man handled stronger dogs because if he kicked, tapped or dragged .... The dog would swiftly end his career.


----------



## texasred

I like CM but agree there is no cookie cutter rule that applies to every dog. What he does best is teach how to read a dogs body language.

Tapping the dog's hind leg while walking results in nothing more than the dog anticipating the next tap. 
Your right the dog will quickly figure out why it happens.


----------



## kiki

Thanks for the input. I'll be sure to stick to only the techniques that are calm and respectful of my wonderful Odie!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

One thing people SHOULD be learning from him and his methods is that EVERY dog is different. You don't need to be "harsh" or "physical" with every dog. Luke someone else pointed out, he teaches how to read a dog and his body language and teaches very specific ways to respond. Not everyone should be using the techniques because people may do them wrong. He is always reminding people of that. He is a professional who has been working with dogs a LONG time on an intense level. We have pets...so we need to keep in mind that our dogs need only a sliver of his methods, especially since most of our pets are NOT troubled, "red zone" animals, etc.

What everyone should be taking away from his show is there are always ways to learn from your dog. There are always ways you can fix a dog, no matter what the problem. Never give up on your dog, no matter how badly it gets. There are ways to help every animal. Most people are misunderstanding their dog and adding to the problem because of it. We need to be more in tune with what our dog needs and wants and is telling us by their behavior. THAT is the basis of everything that CM teaches. I believe every pet owner should live and love and think that way. Just my small opinion.


----------



## datacan

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=MruACkeJ8dI

This one is good, like what he does but it takes a super unsocialized powerful dog + gentle but clueless owner for it to work. 

Never knew that if my dog is leaning on me, it is really planing to occupy my space  
See, that is something stupid, I just disregard with a Vizsla. CM, on the other hand would roll the dog in no time.


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Dog Whisperer full episondes*



datacan said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=MruACkeJ8dI
> 
> This one is good, like what he does but it takes a super unsocialized powerful dog + gentle but clueless owner for it to work.
> 
> Never knew that if my dog is leaning on me, it is really planing to occupy my space
> See, that is something stupid, I just disregard with a Vizsla. CM, on the other hand would roll the dog in no time.


Yeah agreed. Realistically, he's dangerous. Owners who are uneducated or ignorant of dog behaviour and training, watch his episodes and then extol it as gospel. I get people suggesting to try loads of stupid things and sure enough when I ask where they got that from it usually from CM. That's where I have issues with his stuff. We have enough understanding to pick and choose what we do and don't use from his methods. The owners without true knowledge can't always determine what's appropriate. It's why I often warn people in here......


As an aside, whatever you do DON'T argue the toss with a CM fanboy, they attack like vipers to defend him and no logic appears to sink in.........


----------



## Claire

I love CM and I agree with NeverGiveUpRAC - that one of the most important things he teaches is that every dog is different. I've seen him stumped one or two times by a dog, but he'll always figure out something new and sometimes unexpected that will help the dog and, more often than not, solve the case. He has openly said that it's important to learn from dogs and never assume one will be the same as the last. I also find his observation of them fascinating - it really gave me a new insight and made me far more sensitive to reading dogs' body language, something that I think is important to me when raising my Liesel.
I do agree though that problems could arise if a viewer was to watch one or two of his episodes, use his methods and presume they would work on any problem dog. It's easy to blame this on Cesar but I think the reality is, the shows are not particularly well set out - yeah, they have a warning at the start saying do not attempt these techniques without consulting a professional... but then in the same show you'll have Cesar telling owners some general rules about dogs, which can make it seem like one-size-fits-all and which people might interpret wrongly. I also think that, no matter how much I admire him, having read one or two of his books and watched all his shows - he is not always as eloquent as he could be, which can make his words and methods seem unclear to someone who has only seen one or two episodes of his show.

I hope that people who criticize him and claim that it is never okay to physically touch a dog in any way realise that 1. dogs are not children, and 2. his actions are NEVER performed, and should never be performed under the influence of anger or with unnecessary force, and the main thing he preaches is energy, body language and being sensitive to each individual dog. 
I've seen people who 'smack' their dogs, who probably believe they are doing similar things to Cesar Milan, because they are teaching discipline first... and obviously they couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

I'll let the immature "fanboy" comment roll off my shoulders...and repeat that people are NOT SUPPOSED to do what he does on the show. They don't assess their own dog to see what is best. He is showing what he does to help dogs. HE is the professional! Teaching you about how dogs think. Not saying "hey! You're dog doesn't listen?! Roll him on his back!! That'll show him" Honestly, sometimes this forum really stumps me.

Like others have said...people see one or two episodes and proceed to "be alpha" over their dog and misuse CM techniques. That is not his fault. He has educated more people with his show, I am sure...than had people hurt their dogs or whatever. 

I find it hilarious how grown men and women take to bash his methods, when no one has ONCE seen a bad result from his whole organization. He helps dogs! He helps people. He should be admired. End of story. Whether or not he has fans or you have picked certain methods of his to bash because they wouldn't work on your dog. No one said to use them on your dog. You are the people who give him a bad name when you are the ones misusing his methods. Most dogs DO NOT need to be rolled. People should know that. Come on... 

Everything I have said is true. Not meant in a derogatory or disrespectful manner. It is purely truth. You have a right to disagree with his methods but don't make it out to be his doing when ignorant people "ruin" their dogs.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

Consider yourself "attacked by a viper!" 

And I feel more logical than ever.


----------



## datacan

The key is to approach his show as Entertainment. 

Bottom line, any half competent dog owner can do much better than CM by simply walking the dog daily alone with a daily 10 minute basic obedience training. This, along with the crate will solve 90% of all dog problems. The rest are cosmetic. 

If want to use CM, all you have to do is ignore the dog for a whole year (or longer if you can). Go, lock the dog in the crate or better, just leave it outside. Let the dog train itself. And for the ultimate experience, add another dog.... To keep the first one entertained. 
Only then will CM notice you and may descend upon your neighborhood with his cameras.


----------



## Claire

This might also be controversial but I'd just like to say also how much I prefer Cesar Milan over Victoria Stilwell... although positive reinforcement training is obviously great, she uses this type of obedience training type methods only, and has a far more one-size-fits-all approach than Cesar, I think. She will write off hopeless cases and I've seen her tell owners their aggressive dog should be put down, when I'm confident that a trainer/dog psychologist like CM could have helped. 
I have respect for her as she obviously loves dogs and is doing a good job, I just think CM's methods go a lot deeper and are more varied, which I personally think they need to be, when working with loads of different dogs.


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Dog Whisperer full episondes*



NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> I'll let the immature "fanboy" comment roll off my shoulders...and repeat that people are NOT SUPPOSED to do what he does on the show. They don't assess their own dog to see what is best. He is showing what he does to help dogs. HE is the professional! Teaching you about how dogs think. Not saying "hey! You're dog doesn't listen?! Roll him on his back!! That'll show him" Honestly, sometimes this forum really stumps me.
> 
> Like others have said...people see one or two episodes and proceed to "be alpha" over their dog and misuse CM techniques. That is not his fault. He has educated more people with his show, I am sure...than had people hurt their dogs or whatever.
> 
> I find it hilarious how grown men and women take to bash his methods, when no one has ONCE seen a bad result from his whole organization. He helps dogs! He helps people. He should be admired. End of story. Whether or not he has fans or you have picked certain methods of his to bash because they wouldn't work on your dog. No one said to use them on your dog. You are the people who give him a bad name when you are the ones misusing his methods. Most dogs DO NOT need to be rolled. People should know that. Come on...
> 
> Everything I have said is true. Not meant in a derogatory or disrespectful manner. It is purely truth. You have a right to disagree with his methods but don't make it out to be his doing when ignorant people "ruin" their dogs.


That comment was not levelled at you. It was levelled at people who are ignorant or lack understanding, maybe re-read my post carefully. You're taking it the wrong way grumble bum. Unless of course that's you? 

But you're proving my point. I've not criticised CM except to say you need to pick and choose what is implemented. I use several of his techniques myself. I hope that clarifies things?


----------



## threefsh

I felt sick after watching this video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuinToBgUco

If you have to kick dogs to make them behave, there is a serious problem with your training method. :'(


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

Who were you leveling it against then? People who were on CM's "side" and watch his show? That IS me...Maybe YOU should rethink things before you post them. You could be offending people that have considered you a helpful online friend. I'm done with that. I was really just shocked that you would say something like that.

and for the millionth time he is NOT kicking the dogs. I have never put my hands on any animal and am completely against it! So, I would certainly NOT support someone who does. He is not angry, he is not kicking the dog to make a point...he is using an alert as we would use a spray bottle perhaps. A way to snap the dog out of his focus. Put together in a YouTube video, with no explanation and no further video it is of course alarming. That's the point of the video though isn't it? 

Done with ignorance now...everyone have a wonderful life.


----------



## datacan

I have to agree CM is not kicking, tapping more likely. That in itself should not be considered violence. Otherwise, ecollars are way out there...
Strangling the dog with the choke rope is worse. CM sell his version of the choke chain in rope form.

What I object to is using this method on soft, well socialized dogs like the Vizsla, Spaniels and even GSD (since I know them intimately ). 
Does this work on your Dobie, Never_Give_Up? I am not even going to ask about the V because I know it will not work.

Originally, I tried it myself with dismal results. Only tried once and the dog knew it cannot safely stay beside me for the rest of the walk. With Lisa, I did not even bother, she is so frail even if she is extremely head strong.
There are plenty of alternate techniques to look at. 

New handlers are often bitten if the dog has no prior relationship with them. It is standard procedure for new handlers of working GSD to play only for a about a month before formal training starts. CM just jumps in and strangles the dog.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

CM uses a proportionate response to the level of intensity the dog gives. So, no...we have not had to use any of his stronger methods. Even with my boy, Cole having a biting problem still have not used a choke chain or anything similar. I use the spray bottle and sometimes a quick tug to his collar when he is out of line and would not "hear my commands".

When our dobe was being possessive of my mom and the bed, I used CMs technique of standing up to her and being calm and assertive. Ever since I did that, I can see that she sees me as more of a leader. I have made huge progress with Cole doing similar things. The RARE dogs that require such extreme and tools as some are talking about, are dangerous dogs that are stuck in the house or in crates because the owner does not know what more to.do to help their dog. CM comes in and shows that it just takes the right approach with your dog. If you are using a choke rope or whatever and alpha rolling and using controversial force I would assume your dog was an extreme case and needed a HUGE intervention. 

I say again CM uses a proportionate response to the level of intensity of the dog. He has said that MANY times.


----------



## texasred

A tap with the foot is no different than a heeling stick and plenty of people used slip collars in training before there was a CM TV show.

Did the video bother me? Not at all.


----------



## threefsh

Really? Y'all don't see that as kicking? I mean, how the heck do you define "kicking" then? I guess I shouldn't participate in this conversation if you don't consider that kicking. I'd hate to see what you *do* consider kicking... yeesh.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

Yes there is a FINE line between kicking and what CM is doing. That is why I have enough sense not to use that technique of his. I know that I cannot justly "tap" or "touch" the way he does, with the right intensity (specific for each case) and firmness. There is no anger there. When people kick their dog they are most likely doing it out of frustration and anger and the dog gets the wrong message. 

He startles the dog the a shock, basically. Like the spray bottle or someone else mentioned the e-collar. I don't use an e-collar. I don't feel like in the wrong hands an e-collar could do just as much damage as misusing CM techniques. I would just rather play it safe and use reconditioning and contact with my dog to see what he needs from me.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

Maybe the people who DO kick and hit their dog, thinking they are discipline them, will see the show and see they are going about it the completely wrong way and need to get control of themselves and their emotions before doing things like abuse their dog. It isn't about the physical all the time with CM. .It is about energy and presence and getting your message across without using words. When I found that I could communicate to my dog just by looking at him a certain way I felt amazing. Our connection had grown tremendously because of it. 

People need to learn from others instead of think they know what is best all the time. If he was abusing animals he would not have a show on tv, I mean, lets be real here. Animal rights groups jump all over everything when people use animals in a way they don't agree. Everyone needs to relax. How many dogs are alive and in happy homes because of him? Gosh, what a monster...


----------



## texasred

I feel to consider it a kick it would need to be painful to the dog. The only one that I would consider a kick in the whole video was the one were the dog come straight towards him to bite. Its a large dog in a living room. You may not have seen the kick because the video cuts pretty quick. It was not a training move it was a defend myself move. Any time were training using any technique we need to be calm and in controll. I don't think most people have the composure that CM has and would fail using his techniques due this.


----------



## datacan

kicking http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtebcRvKJsY


----------



## Darcy1311

datacan said:


> kicking http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtebcRvKJsY


..
They should be signed up to play football for England..


----------



## datacan

Wait... have to watch again ;D .... how about this guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERkfPafwPC8


----------



## datacan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=xr3V_VeKdBc&NR=1

http://www.vizslaforums.com/Smileys/default/cheesy.gif


----------



## Claire

I think TexasRed makes a really good point about the composure Cesar has. Most people, when faced with a case like a lot of Cesar's, would not be able to keep their cool. 
I, in the past have been surprised at myself a few times with my lovely little Liesel - I never thought I'd lose my patience with a puppy as beautiful and (mostly) sweet as her!! It's usually when we're out on walks and she won't stop pulling, and as I've recently had a slipped disc, the slightest yank on the lead can hurt a lot and cause me to feel myself getting very annoyed... I've learned to just stop walking altogether, stand up straight and take a few really deep breaths!
I also think he always treats the OWNERS with an impressive amount of patience, respect and kindness, considering how frustrating it must sometimes be from his point of view.
Alright, I'll stop singing his praises now... I think it's a really good debate because there IS such a fine line between firm discipline and going too far - in my opinion, he never steps over the line, but that's just my opinion.

Here's a picture of Liesel in a Christmas jumper to lighten the mood.


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Dog Whisperer full episondes*



NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> Who were you leveling it against then? People who were on CM's "side" and watch his show? That IS me...Maybe YOU should rethink things before you post them. You could be offending people that have considered you a helpful online friend. I'm done with that. I was really just shocked that you would say something like that.
> 
> and for the millionth time he is NOT kicking the dogs. I have never put my hands on any animal and am completely against it! So, I would certainly NOT support someone who does. He is not angry, he is not kicking the dog to make a point...he is using an alert as we would use a spray bottle perhaps. A way to snap the dog out of his focus. Put together in a YouTube video, with no explanation and no further video it is of course alarming. That's the point of the video though isn't it?
> 
> Done with ignorance now...everyone have a wonderful life.


This is what I am talking about. All I have said, is that not all his techniques are good. I suggest this is dangerous to the people who have little understanding about dogs, as they do not have the ability to select what's good or bad. 

So sorry to inadvertently offend you. Once again I will clearly state, it was not levelled at you, but rather those who have blind faith. Now unless that is you then I fail to see how it is levelled at you. You are wrong, are we clear?


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

I wasn't offended that you think it is dangerous when uneducated people perform his techniques.. I said those exact same things. We are in agreement there. You didn't offend me at all with your opinion.

I was offended because I was clearly defending CM and you called out the "fanboys" defending him "like vipers"...That is what upset me. You DID say that, correct? If I understand English correctly...and review that I DID post before that defending him. oh gosh, how could I have imagined that was about me? 

Generalizing us (all who "like" CM) and saying it is pointless to have a friendly conversation with them, which is what I WAS doing, because they are illogical and will defend him and his methods no matter what. It felt like a complete slap in the face. Like I should just shut up or I will look like a complete idiot to anyone who doesn't agree with CM. Because I'm a "fanboy". Whether or not you MEANT me specifically in mind while typing...you DID offend me. I really don't understand how the comments you made about the people who defend CM are NOT directed towards me or Claire or anyone else who defended CM... That is not how words work. Lol Say what you mean. Mean what you say.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

I hope you see how disrespected I felt, just for having my own opinion. I did not do that to you and hope you will think before you post next time. But I am really not interested in any more of this conversation. We clearly can not understand each other. I will try and keep my comments away from you and I hope you do the same. Thank you.


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Dog Whisperer full episondes*



NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> I hope you see how disrespected I felt, just for having my own opinion. I did not do that to you and hope you will think before you post next time. But I am really not interested in any more of this conversation. We clearly can not understand each other. I will try and keep my comments away from you and I hope you do the same. Thank you.



Aaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhh......frustration..........
I can very obviously see your upset. However, once again, please re read my initial post on this. I was referring to people over here whom I often physically interact with. Other dog owners here in Oz. Read my post carefully, it is not nor ever has been directed to ANYONE on this forum, but at owners whom I have contact with here in Australia. Now can you see it was nor levelled at you?


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

I appreciate your explanation. I am sorry for any frustration this misunderstanding has caused. I see now by your further comments that you really didn't intend on offending me or anyone on this forum. I may have got too upset too quickly. I am sorry. Hope we can move forward. Thanks again for trying to clear it up.


----------



## lyra

Without wishing to offend anybody, I see Dog Whisperer as television entertainment rather than a useful guide to training the average dog.


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Dog Whisperer full episondes*



NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> I appreciate your explanation. I am sorry for any frustration this misunderstanding has caused. I see now by your further comments that you really didn't intend on offending me or anyone on this forum. I may have got too upset too quickly. I am sorry. Hope we can move forward. Thanks again for trying to clear it up.


Fantastic, so happy you and I are ok.
It's all good NGU. I still love you........


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Dog Whisperer full episondes*



Lyra said:


> Without wishing to offend anybody, I see Dog Whisperer as television entertainment rather than a useful guide to training the average dog.


Noooooo......next you'll be telling me that WWE is scripted and that the Easter Bunny is A myth.......


----------



## datacan

“Go to sleep now so the Easter Bunny can come.”


----------



## texasred

There is a Easter bunny.
We had him over for dinner.


----------



## datacan

You ate S'mores? Oh no....


----------

